# Receptacles in sunrooms



## Rick18071 (Dec 26, 2018)

Now that we are required to use The AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100-12 for sunrooms are all sections in the IRC and NEC related to receptacles exempt for Category I, II and III sunrooms?

8.6 ELECTRICAL
8.6.1 Exit and Stairway Illumination
All sunrooms shall provide stairway and egress illumination as required by local code.
EXCEPTION 2: Category I sunrooms are not required to have exit lighting.
8.6.2 Receptacle Outlets
Receptacle outlets in Category IV and V sunrooms shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 70 Article 314.
*EXCEPTION 3: Category I, II and III sunrooms are exempt from requirements for receptacle outlets.*

Article 314 includes:
1. receptacle covers for wet areas
2. box fill
3. conductors entering boxes
4.supports
5.depth of boxes
6.covers an canopies
7. outlet boxes
8.pull and junction boxes an conduit bodies
9. handholds
10 construction of boxes

This seems odd. Why you you go to the NEC instead of the IRC anyway?

Does exemption 3 mean they don't need arc-faults, GFI, covers, weather-proof receptacles and covers, wall and kitchen counter spacing, bathroom receptacles, grounding type receptacles, faceplates, mounting,tamper-resistant receptacles, etc. in category I, II and III sunrooms?

Also iRC requires a receptacle in a porch with no definition of a porch.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 26, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Now that we are required to use The AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100-12 for sunrooms are all sections in the IRC and NEC related to receptacles exempt for Category I, II and III sunrooms?
> 
> 8.6 ELECTRICAL
> 8.6.1 Exit and Stairway Illumination
> ...





Rick18071 said:


> Now that we are required to use The AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100-12 for sunrooms are all sections in the IRC and NEC related to receptacles exempt for Category I, II and III sunrooms?
> 
> 8.6 ELECTRICAL
> 8.6.1 Exit and Stairway Illumination
> ...




As you have it typed I,II,III do not require outlets by the design of the AAMA design standard. Space for this area is listed as uninhabitable and unconditioned.

Exemption #3 only applies to I,II,and  type III


----------



## ICE (Dec 26, 2018)

I haven’t a clue what differentiates one category sunroom from another. For that matter, I don’t know what makes a room a sunroom. I do know that if electrical anything is installed it will meet code. Here in California that is the NEC.

An exception that relieves a requirement to install receptacles and lights doesn’t toss out the code if they are installed.

If someone could tell me about the sunroom categories that would be nice.  I suppose it’s in the code somewhere I’ve not visited. And six......there’s six.  Must have been a big sunroom committee.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 26, 2018)

R301.2.1.1.1

Non habitable I,II, and III do not require electrical
Habitable IV and V  require electrical 

2015


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2018)

ICE said:


> I don’t know what makes a room a sunroom.



[BG] SUNROOM. A one-story structure attached to a building with a glazing area in excess of 40 percent of the gross area of the structure’s exterior walls and roof.


----------



## ICE (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks mtlogcabin,
40% of the gross walls and roof is a lot.  What about the categories Gregg?  What is the physical difference between habitable and non-habitable?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 26, 2018)

Now everyone can be like the lady I helped out the other week who has a slab on grade sunroom with 2 receptacles that were wired with flat extension cord because it tucked nicely under the carpet along the tack strip to get to the outlet in the house it was plugged into.  All because no one wired receptacles now she has a dangerous situation with a 3 prong receptacle and only 2 wires feeding it not to mention the fact that extension cord is being used as the branch circuit conductors.  Thank goodness the tack strip is the same thickness as the flat cord.
Let's keep watering things down for the sunroom enclosure industry.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 27, 2018)

Well JAR All I can say is Welcome to Florida


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2018)

Too many code changes driven by industry these days...


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 27, 2018)

I got an  interpretation from ICC . The new sunroom code book is only for the design of the wind-force for sunrooms. The sub section that refers to the sunroom code book is under section R301.2.1 Wind design criteria. So if we get a stamped drawing for a sunroom we need to make sure that the wind force was designed by using AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 27, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> I got an  interpretation from ICC . The new sunroom code book is only for the design of the wind-force for sunrooms. The sub section that refers to the sunroom code book is under section R301.2.1 Wind design criteria. So if we get a stamped drawing for a sunroom we need to make sure that the wind force was designed by using AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100.



So is the electrical section that is less that what is required under the NEC applicable?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 28, 2018)

Just go by the IRC for electric. 

But i am confused to what makes something a porch or sunroom or deck or deck with a roof. There seems to be some conflicts in the code about it.
like does a porch need to be built by the deck sections of the code?

There is no definition of a porch or deck in the IRC
2015 IRC Definitions: [RB] SUNROOM. A one-story structure attached to a dwelling with a *glazing *area in excess of 40 percent of the gross area of the structure’s exterior walls and roof. For definition applicable in Chapter 11, see Section N1101.6.

2015 IRC 301.2.1.1.1 lists different categories of sunrooms which some do not meet the definition of a sunroom. Category I doesn't meet the definition of a sunroom, Category could meet or not meet the definition of a sunroom, would you call plastic film glazing? If someone put plastic film around a deck with a roof would that make it to a sunroom?

*Category I*: A thermally isolated sunroom with
walls that are open or enclosed with insect
screening or 0.5 mm (20 mil) maximum thickness
*plastic film*. The space is nonhabitable and
unconditioned.
*Category II:* A thermally isolated sunroom with
enclosed walls. The openings are enclosed with
translucent or transparent *plastic* or glass. The
space is nonhabitable and unconditioned.
*Category III:* A thermally isolated sunroom with
enclosed walls. The openings are enclosed with
translucent or transparent *plastic* or glass. The
sunroom fenestration complies with additional
requirements for air infiltration resistance and
water penetration resistance. The space is nonhabitable
and unconditioned.
*Category IV*: A thermally isolated sunroom with
enclosed walls. The sunroom is designed to be
heated or cooled by a separate temperature control
or system and is thermally isolated from the
primary structure. The sunroom fenestration
complies with additional requirements for water
penetration resistance, air infiltration resistance
and thermal performance. The space is nonhabitable
and conditioned.
*Category V:* A sunroom with enclosed walls.
The sunroom is designed to be heated or cooled
and is open to the main structure. The sunroom
fenestration complies with additional requirements
for water penetration resistance, air infiltration
resistance and thermal performance. The
space is habitable and conditioned.

If you never seen the Sunroom Book it is really goofy. You can just google AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100 to see it.
I wonder if anyone in the ICC read it before making part of the IRC? I think the sunroom industry must have pushed it.

Again would you call plastic film glazing?


----------

